# Campaign Against Raw Diet



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...raw-pet-diet.aspx?e_cid=20130109_PetsNL_art_1

More about flawed logic on diet.....](*,)


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, but when I had to take my last dog to the emergency vet for a case of food poisoning from eating raw chicken, and almost died, the vet there told me he sees this commonly. I stopped feeding raw at that point. Of course I know many people do and are lucky enough to not have this happen.

I also know that when I brought this up on a forum, many people were almost like religious addicts in their denial, rationalizations, poo-poohing the post, etc.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

hmmm, I wonder if there have ever been any dogs that have gotten sick from dog food poisoning?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

When I saw the title I thought you were talking about SUSHI!:-D


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Steve Burger said:


> I also know that when I brought this up on a forum, many people were almost like religious addicts in their denial, rationalizations, poo-poohing the post, etc.


I'm a raw feeder, but I know what you mean, some people ARE like religious zealots about it. 
:roll:

I say "to each his own" and there is no "one size fits all" food for dogs. 
8)


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Steve Burger said:


> Yeah, but when I had to take my last dog to the emergency vet for a case of food poisoning from eating raw chicken, and almost died, the vet there told me he sees this commonly. I stopped feeding raw at that point. Of course I know many people do and are lucky enough to not have this happen.
> 
> I also know that when I brought this up on a forum, many people were almost like religious addicts in their denial, rationalizations, poo-poohing the post, etc.


All I can say is poo-pooh! :lol: I understand, it's like one time in my youth I drank vodka & tomato juice getting very sick, so much so I could hardly drink tomato juice (vodka was no problem) so bad experiences can leave a lasting impression. I if I were you would wonder and examine how and why that happened. I've fed raw for years never having that issue. Feeding chicken too often led to loose stools but that's it. This is not blame just open thoughts....8)


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I should have asked could it have been foul, fowl? I know several folks feed many types of fowl. (is this getting confusing?)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, dogs can get sick from food-borne pathogens.

Of the ones I have known personally, one was being fed kibble with raw (and this is something I've seen several times on boards like this one) and one ate very old very rancid roadkill and ended up with both acute pancreatitis and a salmonella infection.


But I've known more dogs on kibble who suffered GI problems than dogs on raw. 

When I think about all the recalls (in 2006 and 2007 especially, but that's just one chunk out of many) and all the sick and dead animals from tainted kibble, and the fact that kibble can't be kibble without being about half some kind of starch that dogs don't need and are not designed to digest (including not producing the salivary amylase that we do) and all the other reasons I feed raw, I end up on the raw side of the scale.

But anyway, yes, of course, despite the fact that dogs are designed (as _scavengers_) to scoot raw through the system very fast and submit it to extremely caustic stomach acid on the way through, an already-injured GI system or a major load of pathogens can still make a dog very sick.


So can some stupid things we do that retard the dog's natural defenses, like keeping a dog on raw while giving 
antacids ( ](*,) ) or mixing kibble and raw and slowing the raw food down to maybe three times its normal length of time in the system.

We all have to weigh the options and decide. 

Even as long as I have fed raw with never an incident, I still have a granddog on home-cooked. He has some kind of fairly minor manageable leaky gut problem that just shouldn't be exposed to raw-food pathogens (IMO). 


That said, yes, I sure do agree that the AVMA's stance was bought and paid for and that the logic used to defend it is indeed flawed.


All JMO.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Estrada said:


> I should have asked could it have been foul, fowl? I know several folks feed many types of fowl. (is this getting confusing?)


Not to mention ground meat, especially turkey, which mechanically folds surface pathogens into the center where it has every advantage it needs to colonize and multiply. 

I don't feed commercially-ground meat of any type, but with the turkey-salmonella outbreaks all the time all over the country, that would be the last thing I'd feed raw.


A tad off-topic, I guess.


----------

